# Best value RAM for overclocking



## haider_up32 (Jan 2, 2009)

Kingston and Transcend comes at the same rate...suggest the brand which overclocks well

-DDR2 800Mhz
-should overclock
-plz dont suggest crap like corsair is bigname and it comes with 10yr warranty

if possible plz post ur experiences

my bro is suggesting transcend 

what abt ocz value ram??*theitwares.com/ram/ram.htm

does it overclock well


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 3, 2009)

Transcend jetrams with power chips. There will be a letter P next to the barcode on the rams. Other than that you can get those cheap g skills cl5 rams. I get pretty good timings on g skills since they are confirmed power chips. I havent used those value chips, but I seriously doubt you can manage to get good timings on it.


----------

